# breeding nigerian does to mini nubian buck



## snelgshegoats21 (Oct 13, 2013)

Can I breed my Nigerian dwarf doe to a mini Nubian buck? Or will this result in kidding problems?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The doe should be the larger of the 2 when breeding diffetent size goats.


----------

